# winchester sx3 black cloud problems?



## kylemckeil (Jan 8, 2008)

i was looking at the black cloud shells on cabales and a guys said he shoots a winchester sx3 and these shells are horrible becuase they alawys jam in his gun. Has anyone had simillar problems? Or had succses shooting black clouds threw sx3's


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have shot them out of my X3 and havent had any problems at all. They cycle fine and love the shells except for the price!!


----------



## All_Cupped_Up (Jul 17, 2008)

Well i do not have a sx3 yet but when i shoot cloud out of my 1100 it jams almost everytime. seems like the shells are longer than most.

imo


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I have heard of simular problems with BC hulls causing autos to jam.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Seems like all the factories have had issues with varying lengths on the 3 1/2 inchers. I had a buddy that had a SX2 that absolutely would not eject federal 3 1/2 inchers. Another buddy that reloads use to trim the federals. Fiocci's didn't like my browning gold and seemed a bit longer than winchesters.

I shoot an over/under now, so I don't see those issues but it would seem that the federals ran a bit longer in the overall length after fired than the winchester shells.


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

My SX3 won't kick out light loads. I don't know why either. The winchester catalog says it will cycle 1 1/8 ounce 2 3/4 inch to 3 1/2 inch shells.


----------

